# Spreading powdered lime?



## Ktaylo14 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm looking for recommendations on a drop spreader for powdered lime. I found one online with horrible reviews and am looking to see if anyone has a make/model that they like for use behind an ATV.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Do not get an Ohio Steel 36 inch 100 DS!


----------



## Ktaylo14 (Jan 23, 2013)

Good to know.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Find one of these.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Picked one up in Kentucky years ago.


----------



## hear fishie fishie (Feb 26, 2015)

Search drop lime spreaders on the net.
Lots of used ones around as well as new.


----------



## CreekNCabin (Jan 3, 2005)

I call the co-op and they deliver and spread for me.


----------



## tuckersdad (Oct 30, 2010)

Agree...co-op spreader...they filled the wagon and we drove it to the fields...


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

My food plots are in an area of my property where the co-op would not be able to get to , even with there smallest spreader. I had been using pellet lime. So for kicks i thought I would try something. I have a hopper style seeder/ spreader that is pto driven. I decided to try a bag of powered lime with each bag of pellet lime. One bag pellet next bag powdered , can put about 400 lb in spreader at a time . Worked pretty good. Set spreader low to the ground and drove slow. Got pretty good coverage. Not a good as a drop spreader , but sometimes you just have to make it work. Going to cabin in 2 weeks and will apply more . My soil ph is coming up, as per test results .


----------



## Gottafish! (Jan 30, 2009)

Why powdered? I have used pellet type in a drop spreader with great success. And your not typically needing to wear a mask or gap on the dust. with a couple of rains it breaks down quit quickly.


----------



## Beeg (Sep 6, 2000)

Local coop told me ag lime would last longer in soil than pellet. That is why I am doing both. In past years i used pellet , in amount they called for per acre. My Ph was not coming up very fast. They advised using ag lime and pellet as they said said pellet would act faster. but ag lime would build up soil and last longer. Thats why i am doing both. Only going by what they advised. Here is link to something to read:: 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAEegQIBRAB&usg=AOvVaw2mFrlR93wVAqq_s8FGvYAm


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If your spreading ag lime on food plots we often spread the lime with a shovel off of a flat trailer. If you can have one person drive and one shovel it goes pretty quick.


----------



## smith34 (Feb 2, 2009)

Gottafish! said:


> Why powdered? I have used pellet type in a drop spreader with great success. And your not typically needing to wear a mask or gap on the dust. with a couple of rains it breaks down quit quickly.


Why? Pelletized lime is way more expensive than bulk ag lime. If you are getting bags of powder, then not so. Pelletized is simpler when hand spreading for small amounts, it also works at a different rate than powdered. For hard to get to plots that you can’t get the big spreaders to, a drop spreader or shovel are your best bets, as mentioned.


----------

